# دعوة للمناقشة::: استخراج الطاقة التحريضية باستخدام تقنية الطنين المغناطيسي::



## d.salah30 (7 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم

تجربة جديدة لاستخراج الطاقة التحريضية radiant energy اعتمادا على الطنين المغناطيسي بين الملفات المتراكبة للحصول على نبضات ذات طاقة عالية اكبر بكثير من الدخل

و لا اخفيكم علما انها محاولة متكررة لتنفيذ اختراع سيد المغناطيسية steven mark الذي طور ملفات التحريض tpu

التقنية غير مشروحة تفصيلا و لم تنشر مخططاتها لكن يوجد بعض التجارب الناجحة لبعض المصادر غير المعلنة كالتالي
*Steven Mark TPU Videos*







[/URL]

و هذه التقنية المستخدمة تعتمد على الطنين المغناطيسي للملفات لاستخراج الطاقة التحريضية فيها عند تردد مناسب تكون فيه باقصى طاقة ممكنة كذلك امكانية توافقها مع التردد الطنيني الارضي لاكتساب طاقة خارجية تساعد على الغاء التخامد و من ثم تغذية الملف ذاتيا و الاستغناء عن منبع التحريض و انتاج الملف المولد للكهرباء الذي اذهل الجميع و انا منهم

فارجو ان يكون هذا الباب مدخلا لمناقشة عملية نستخرج بها الطريقة الصحيحة لتنفيذ نسخة من التطبيق


توليفة الملفات تعتمد اساسا على محول تسلا لنقل الطاقة المذكور ببراءة اختراعه





[]


و ما يوكد ذلك المقطع العرضي لملف ستيفن الذي تم اظهاره بالفيديو الواضح الذي سوف ارفقه لكم

حيث نلاحظ مقطع و تموضع الاسلاك فيه



مبدئيا و ضعت المخطط الاولي لدارة الرنين و قمت بنذجتها ببرنامج محاكاة جيد Crocodile Physics 605

و ضبطت الدارة حتى حصلت على نبضات تحريضية تصل حتى 30 v مقارنة بدخل موجة مربعة 1kHz بفولطية 1.5 v 






[/URL]


و هذا ملف النمذجة للبرنامج 
tpu_test_tunable.cxp

المناقشة الان افضل شكل لتنفيذ الدارة على محول تسلا لاستنباط الطاقة التحريضية 

هناك عدة طرق يلزمنا مناقشتها و ملاحظة افضل نمط من واقع الخبرة في الطاقة التحريضية 
و المصادر المحدودة بين يدينا 


بانتظار مناقشاتكم


​


----------



## d.salah30 (8 أبريل 2011)

*الملف الاساسي*

هذا الملف فيه براءة الاختراع للعالم تسلا التي شرح بها تفاصيل محوله لتوزيع الطاقة 

Tesla.pdf​


----------



## d.salah30 (9 أبريل 2011)

​


----------



## الثعلب2000 (23 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر لك اخي 
ولكن هل قام احد بتجريب الطاقة التحريضية في تحليل الماء وما هي النتائج 
وشكراً


----------

